# Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro



## keepcoding (2. Januar 2012)

*Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Hi

Suche einen zweiten (aktiven) Subwoofer für mein Soundsystem. Raumgrösse ca. 20qm, Verwendung für Musik (10%) und Film (90%). Bisher habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Canton GLE 430.2 als Frontlautsprecher
Canton GLE 455.2 als Center
Canton AS 85.2 SC als Sub

Bisher sind mir folgende Subs aufgefallen:

Canton Sub 10
Canton Sub 12
Klipsch RW-12d
Klipsch RW-10d
Klipsch Synergy 12
JBL ES 250 P 

Optisch würde ein Canton Sub am besten dazupassen, aber preislich sind diese Subs eigentlich schon zu teuer...


----------



## Fatalii (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Wenn 2 Subwoofer kombiniert werden sollen ist es immer empfehlenswert das gleiche Modell zu nehmen!
Bis auf der JBL und der kleine Canton sind es gute Modelle, nur stellt sich die Frage ob die Kombination nachher
passt und auch gut klingt.
Womit betreibst du deine Lautsprecher und welches Einsatzgebiet willst du abdecken?
Ein Heco Victa Sub 25 ist auch einen Blick wert. Günstig, toller JKlang und gute Technik, aber die 
Verarbeitung ist nicht bei jedem Sub gut. Da muss man schauen, irgendwo muss der Hersteller ja sparen.

MfG


----------



## keepcoding (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Der zusätzliche Subwoofer soll als Ergänzung vor allem im Tieftonbereich (< 30Hz) den kleinen 85.2 unterstützen. Falls es nicht gut klingt, kann ich immernoch den 85.2 für Musik verwenden und den neuen ausschliesslich für Filme. Betrieben werden die Boxen an einem billigen Denon 1311, der aber für meinen Geschmack ausreicht  
Weshalb soll der Canton Sub 10 nicht gut sein? Im Test (audio.de) schnitt dieser Woofer ziemlich gut ab...


----------



## Fatalii (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Unter 30Hz? Hui da hast du dir was vorgenommen.
Mit dem ersten habe ich mich vertan, sorry Wenn es dir um richtig tiefe Bässe mit Druck geht, dann musst ein wenig in die 
Tasche greifen.Ich habe festgestellt, dass gerade Downfire-Subwoofer bei so tiefen
Frequenzen eher dröhnen (Stichwort stehende Welle) und Frontfire Systeme sich besser anhören, für meinen Geschmack sogar
generall besser.
Wenn du dir was richtig heftiges gönnen willst schau dir den Sub an, aber frag nicht nach dem Preis
Dieser ist etwas günstiger, hat aber natürlich nicht so eine tiefe Stimme.
Der Heco Victa Sub ist wie gesagt ein Preis-/Leistungsknaller.

Dir ist schon kalr, dass 30Hz und weniger fast kaum hörbar sind? bei ca. 20Hz ist die Hörgranze nach unten erreicht.
Außerdem ist es so eine Sache bei 20qm so viel Power auszustellen. Ich glaube mit dem ersten Canton Sub, einem 2.
von deinem oder evtl. mit dem Victa könnte es was werden. Ganz wichtig ist jedoch Probehören. 
Das heißt, du bestellt dir einen deiner Wahl, stellst ihn auf und ein, hörst ein wenig, wechselst evtl. den Aufstellort 
und testest weiter. Ich glaube der Denon hat kein Einmessprogramm oder? Kannst du denn die Entfernung der
Lautsprecher einstellen und evtl auch eine Pegelanpassung vornehmen?
Wie hast du den Crossover aktuell eingestellt? Per Receiver oder per Sub. Meistens ist eine Einstellung per Receiver besser
und der Crossoverregler wird am Sub an den oberen Frequenzendpunkt gestellt.

MfG


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Also bei 20m² und Augenmerk auf HomeCinema bringt mich dazu zu sagen:

es sollte ein DownfireSubwoofer sein, denn gerade bei Filmen geht es drum das die Bude bebt, vielleicht bin ich da mit meiner Einstellung auch alleine, aber dann empfehle ich dir mal die Powercubes von Wharfedale.

http://www.wharfedale.co.uk/Portals/0/PDF_Data/Brochure/POWERCUBE_RANGE.pdf

Ich würd meinen nicht wieder hergeben


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

ZWEI subs bei nur 20m² ? Wozu soll das bitte gut sein? ^^ ich würd da wenn überhaupt den "kleinen" verkaufen, denn was der kleine kann, wird der große ja wohl so oder so auch können - aber zwei gleichzeitig? ^^

Zudem ist eh die Frage, ob das, was Du meinst, wirklich der Bereich unter 30Hz ist. Ich hab sogar neulich einen erlebt, der den Bass-"Wumms" nicht gut fand. Nach einem Tausch seiner Frontboxen war es plötzllich zufrieden und es stellte sich raus, dass er den "wumms" bei Bassdrums meinte, welcher sich eher im 3stelligen-Hz-Bereich und überhaupt nicht im Aufgabenbereich des Subs abspielt


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ZWEI subs bei nur 20m² ? Wozu soll das bitte gut sein? ^^



Schliesse mich der Frage an, ich mein bitte, das Ding wird an nen 1311er angeschlossen.

Ein DownfireSub reicht locker für geiles Heimkino und dann kannst deinen aktuellen auch noch umsetzen und mit ins Budget nehmen.


----------



## keepcoding (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

erstmal danke für eure Antworten!

@Fatalii: Die verlinkten Modelle sind schon etwas ausserhalb meiner Reichweite 
Jap, unter 30Hz hört man nicht mehr sooo viel, aber genau die Bässe zwischen 20 und 30 Hz sind (meiner Meinung nach) die besten beim Filme gucken.
Der Receiver ist relativ neu, hat aber kein Einmessprogramm. Man kann aber die Entfernung und Pegel einstellen. Crossover ist momentan auf 80Hz, beim Sub glaub ich auf 100Hz. Sind 100Hz nicht gut?

@Xion4: schau ich mir mal an

@Herbboy: Weshalb 2? Nun ja, ist ja erstmal provisorisch, vielleicht verkaufe ich den 85.2er. Grundsätzlich sind Subs mit einer grossen Membran (oder auch solche mit Passivmembran) eher träge und daher nicht für Musik geeignet. Der Canton 85.2 ist ein sehr guter Subwoofer für Musik, für Film bietet er aber nicht genügend Tiefgang. 
Und ja ich meine den Bereich um die 30Hz, ich mag die "Wumms"-Bässe über 50Hz nicht besonders. Hab mir schon Sinustöne auf den Frequenzen 30 bis 100Hz angehört.. erst unter 40Hz krieg ich Gänsehaut


----------



## Fatalii (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Ob Down-Fire oder Front-Fire, das bleibt dem Hörer überlassen. Ich bin eher ein Audiofetischist.
Spiele und Filme laufen über einen Pioneer 919 inkl. einer Heco Kombi und Musik gibt es per Röhrenverstärker und 2 
IQ TED4, die selbst heute noch in vielen Tests als Vergleich und alte Referenz genommen werden.

Wie wäre mit dem Heco Metas XT Sub? Er hat durchweg gut abgeschnitten und ist sowohl für Filme und auch Musik 
gut geeignet. Der Frequenzverlauf reicht weit runter und die Verarbeitung ist auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Ein Victa Sub von Heco entspricht in etwa deinem jetzigen vielleicht etwas besser, wenn überhaupt.
Stell den Crossover mal auf 60Hz und du wirst schon eine Besserung merken. Die Frequenz ab Sub muss einfach hjöher sein.
Ich habe den Regler auf Endanschlag gestellt.

MfG


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Du könntest dich hier http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16
und bei Nubert - ehrliche Lautsprecher auch mal umschauen. Sie sollen aus P/L Sicht auch gut sein und sind ja teilweise auch um Budget. Aber nix geht da über selbst testen.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Ob Down-Fire oder Front-Fire, das bleibt dem Hörer überlassen. Ich bin eher ein Audiofetischist.
> Spiele und Filme laufen über einen Pioneer 919 inkl. einer Heco Kombi und Musik gibt es per Röhrenverstärker und 2
> IQ TED4, die selbst heute noch in vielen Tests als Vergleich und alte Referenz genommen werden.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, ich würd mich nicht Audiofetischist schimpfen, aber ich finde ein Subwoofer hat bei Musik nichts zu suchen, dazu hat man dann gute Standlautsprecher. Und eben weil 90% Film sind beim TE wäre ein guter Downfire besser, eben weil er mehr "Aha-Effekt" hat und eben die Hütte zum Beben bringt  Ausser er steht auf nem dicken Wollteppich


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Also, nicht jeder hat Platz für Standboxen - und Geld   denn da ja nicht ein unwesentlicher Teil für Chassis draufgeht, können 400€-Regalboxen (solche habe ich) insgesamt besser klingen als gleichteure Standboxen, nur halt mit weniger "Power" . Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen auch einen günstigen Sub (Yamaha für ca 180€, bekommen als Angebot für 130€) - der passt bei Musik echt perfekt zu meinen Boxen, übernimmt bei 60-80Hz (ich teste noch...) den Bass. Ich dachte beim ersten Ausprobieren, dass der Sub gar nicht an wäre, aber als ich dessen Volumereglre dann zurückdrehte merkte ich erst, wie der da dezent, sauber und auf keinste Weise störend meine Regalboxen unterstützte. Bei Filmen dreh ich den halt ein bisschen mehr auf als für Musik. Passt.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Naja, ich beziehe mich ja auch nur auf die AUssage: 90% Heimkino 10% Musik.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Ich möchte mal ein paar Aussagen die hier getroffen wurden korregieren .

1. Es ist nicht erforderlich bei einem 2. Sub den gleichen zu nehmen (obwohl ich persönlich auch dafür bin 2 gleich zu nehmen)
2. 2 Subs sind immer besser als einer , da man so Raummoden besser im Griff hat . (Ich habe zb. 2 Nubert AW 1000 in meinem 25qm2 Raum)
3. @Fatalii , wenn es um Tiefbass geht , kann man meiner Meinung nach Heco rauslassen , da sie nicht alzutief können (und das sage ich als Heco Fan - Celan 800 als Front - Ein Traum  )
4. Das große Membranen träger sind als kleine darf man nicht verallgemeinern , denn es kommt auf die Technick an . 

@ TE . An deiner stelle würde ich nach einem gebrauchten "äteren" Sub ausschau halten , da du dort was gutes zu einem guten Preis bekommst zb. sowas : Nubert AW 880 | eBay


----------



## Max76 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Wenn man auf wirklichen Tiefbass aus ist kann man die ganzen Cosumer Produkte vergessen, da gibt es Hersteller die darauf spezialisiert sind. Aber bei dem Budget bis 500€ ist man bei XTZ gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Caspar (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Danke Handwurstschlaufe, ich möchte deinen Breitrag gern noch ausführen, auch du liegst leider teilweise falsch.

1. Es MÜSSEN identische Subwoofer sein wenn es etwas bringen soll, da die Phasenlage und der Frequenzgang bei unterschiedlichen Subwoofern (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) verschieden sind und der Raum somit anders angeregt wird.
2. Mehr = besser! Ein Subwoofer kann lediglich so gestellt werden, dass er eine Raummode auslöscht. Dafür regt er an der Stelle eine andere umso deutlicher an. Die kann man dann mit einem zweiten Subwoofer auslöschen oder wenigstens mindern. Dabei sollte erwähnt sein, dass man immer ein vielfaches an Subs wählt. Also 1,2,4,8 usw. Viele Subwoofer machen also Sinn, zudem sollte der Sub nicht unbedingt direkt an der Wand stehen, da er dort direkt gegen die Wand "strahlt" und die Wellen wie eine Große von Wand zu Wand laufen. Man regt die Moden also maximal an.

Ist jetzt noch die Frage ob bei 500€ Budget zwei Fertigsubs was taugen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Selbstbau ist immer eine gute Alternative


----------



## Caspar (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Genau, aber ganz besonders bei Subwoofern. Der Aufbau ist simpel und man muss eigentlich nur Kenntnisse im Kleben haben. Die paar Schrauben lassen sich sogar von Hand eindrehen und den Zuschnitt nach Liste macht der Baumarkt. Zum Abschluss helfen dann Pinsel, Lappen und Öl oder ne Rolle und fertig zusammengrührter Acryllack aus dem Baumarkt. Fertsch!


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*



Caspar schrieb:


> Genau, aber ganz besonders bei Subwoofern. Der Aufbau ist simpel und man muss eigentlich nur Kenntnisse im Kleben haben. Die paar Schrauben lassen sich sogar von Hand eindrehen und den Zuschnitt nach Liste macht der Baumarkt. Zum Abschluss helfen dann Pinsel, Lappen und Öl oder ne Rolle und fertig zusammengrührter Acryllack aus dem Baumarkt. Fertsch!


 
Das muss ich dir leider widersprechen, Subwoofer können nich einfach zusammen "gebastellt" werden, vor allem beim Selbstbau!
Das mit dem Frequenzgang und der Phasenlage stimmt ja, aber du musst auch noch weitere Sachen berücksichtigen, wie:

-Steifigkeit des Gehäuses sprich zusätzliche Quer- und Längsstreben
-Der Durchmesser und die Länge des Bassreflexrohres (sonst entstehen wegem dem Reflexrohr Resonanzen)
-Dämmmaterial um zu hohe Frequenzen die nicht wiedr gegeben werden sollen gedämmt und gedämpft werden (ist nicht das gleiche!)
-Stehende Wellen im Subwoofer, falls er zu lang oder zu hoch oder zu breit ist
und, und, und...


----------



## Caspar (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Dafür gibts ja fertige Baupläne.  Man muss also lediglich die fertige Materialliste in den Baumarkt schaffen und alles zurecht schnippeln lassen. Solls was spezielles werden sieht das natürlich anders aus. Die Bedämpfung wird im Plan ebenfalls exakt beschrieben. Ich habe ja nichts von einer Neuentwicklung erzählt!

Bauvorschläge gibts im Web ja zur Genüge, gerade beim AW3000. Ansonsten hast du völlig Recht. Es wäre verrückt ohne Erfahrung einfach loszuschustern.


----------



## Max76 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Lieber gleich zum AWM124 greifen, der Aufpreis zum AW2000/3000 ist gering, aber lohnt. Der komplette Bausatz kostet bei Strassacker 209€ incl. Aktivmodul. Also fehlt nur noch Holz, Fugen.-/Propellerleim, einige Schraubzwingen und eine Stichsäge für das Chassiloch (Oberfräse und Fräszirkel wer es genau machen will). Das Finish ist jedem selbst überlassen, wenn eine Lackierung in frage kommt, das MDF mit Grundierfolie zuschneiden lassen, erspart eine nervige Sperrschicht auf MDF. Natürlich nicht im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen sondern im Holzfachhandel, gibt es in jeder Stadt, und kostet nur wenig mehr als im Baumarkt, dort gibt es auch MDF durchtränkt (Schwarz, Rot, Blau, Grün. Orange usw..dann muss aber einen ganze Platte gekauft werden) in vielen Farben wer nur Klarlack nehmen möchte. Wer es richtig macht nimmt aber MPX, treibt aber den Holzpreis um ca. 25% nach oben.
Das wäre die Billig Version für einen Subwoofer gewesen.

Bei zweien, mal grob überschlagen, brauchen wir keinen Bausatz da wir auf das Aktivmodul verzichten (zwei davon sind zu teuer und haben keine Leistung), sondern wir brauchen den Hobby HiFi 05/2006 (kann man für wenige € nachbestellen) Bauvorschlag, oder mal google bemühen.
Bei Zwei Subs, werden diese Passiv gebaut, dazu eine PA Endstufe, Aktive Freqenzweiche wir wollen ja den Subsonic Filter. Dazu zwei Terminals/Polklemmen, rest Lautsprecher Kabel zur Innenverkabelung, Pyramidenschaumstoff zur Dämmung im Gehäuse gibt es bei eBay für Kleingeld 2 Matten reichen, Fugen/Propellerleim. Um den PA Kram an unserem AVR anzuschließen, brauchen wir ein Chinch auf XLR Adapterkabel, ein XLR auf XLR Patch und ein XLR Splitt Kabel das war es.

Die Stückliste sollte so aussehen, für die Suwboofer:
2x Mivoc AWM124 je 68€ (plus-elektronik.de)
1x Polklemmen Satz ca. 8-10€
1x Lautsprecherkabel für Innenverkabelung (Chassi – Terminal) 
1x Pyramidenschaumstoff 2x1m 10€
1x Leim ca. 5€
ca. 161€

Technik:
1x T.Amp S150
1x Behringer CX2310 (Subwooferweiche)
1x Chnich auf XLR 
1x XLR Patch 
1x XLR Splitt
226€

Holz pro Subwoofer je nach MDF Art, pro Gehäuse ca. 1,3m², werden dann bei 24mm MDF ca. 35€ sein, je nach Laden, Preise Vergleichen!

So wir sind bei unter 500€, ganz grob bei 460€, hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Was auch noch ne nette alternative wär wenns wirklich mal laut werden soll, nen Mivoc AWX 184 und daraus "das Tier" bauen. 
War bis vor kurzen auch noch mein gedanke mit zwei davon zu bauen, bis mir dann nen Cervin Vega Stroker 18S übern weg gelaufen is


----------



## optikboom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Also wen mans bei zwei Sub-Treibern sauberen Bass will, kann man ja eine Impulskompensation bauen. Ist dann zwar ein Subwoofer, aber hört es sich einfach besser an, ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*



Caspar schrieb:


> Danke Handwurstschlaufe, ich möchte deinen Breitrag gern noch ausführen, auch du liegst leider teilweise falsch.
> 
> 1. Es MÜSSEN identische Subwoofer sein wenn es etwas bringen soll, da die Phasenlage und der Frequenzgang bei unterschiedlichen Subwoofern (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) verschieden sind und der Raum somit anders angeregt wird.
> 2. Mehr = besser! Ein Subwoofer kann lediglich so gestellt werden, dass er eine Raummode auslöscht. Dafür regt er an der Stelle eine andere umso deutlicher an. Die kann man dann mit einem zweiten Subwoofer auslöschen oder wenigstens mindern. Dabei sollte erwähnt sein, dass man immer ein vielfaches an Subs wählt. Also 1,2,4,8 usw. Viele Subwoofer machen also Sinn, zudem sollte der Sub nicht unbedingt direkt an der Wand stehen, da er dort direkt gegen die Wand "strahlt" und die Wellen wie eine Große von Wand zu Wand laufen. Man regt die Moden also maximal an.
> ...


 

In der Theorie hast du Recht , aber in der Praxis sieht es anders aus , denn verschiedene Subwoofer können auch sehr gut mit einander harmonieren , wenn man sie vorher nebeneinander stellt und Pegel, Crossover und Polarität (also Phase) auf möglichst große Ähnlichkleit einstellt . Wenn man jetzt allerdings völlig verschieden abgestimmte Subwoofer verwendet zb. ein Geschlossenen der sehr preziese spielt zusammen mit einem Bassreflex der schwammiger spielt (Beispiel) kann es sich auch ******* anhören , dass muss man aber selbst testen .

Die Meiner Meinung nach beste bezahlbare Methode ist 2 Subwoofer aufzustellen , den einen zb. vorne links und den anderen hinten rechts . Also Diagonal zu einander . Am besten is dann noch wenn man die möglichkeit hat einen der Subs höher anzubringen zb. unter der Decke 

Edit: Ich bin aber auch dafür , wie gesagt, 2 gleiche Subs einzusetzten , da es unbroblematischer ist . Aber verallgemeinern darf man das nicht .


----------



## tosc (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für 20qm unter 500 Euro*

Hallo,
habe mir selbst diesen Yamaha YST SW 030 Advanced YST und QD Bass Subwoofer: Amazon.de: Elektronik gekauft und muss sagen bin wirklich begeistert. Reicht für meinen Raum (25qm) völlig aus. Hat bei Filmen auch einen sehr guten Klang. Von der Power reicht er auch vollkommen aus (Sofa vibriert bei Explosionen mit und man hat das Gefül mittendrinn zu sein).
Bei deinem Budget käme auch dieser Infrage http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-700-Sub...GOAQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326820356&sr=8-6.
Den hat ein Bekannter von mir und ist auch restlos begeistert, sowohl bei Musik, als auch bei Musik.

mfg
tosc


----------

